# Misfit we found a new one



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Rick

Mike and I found one we haven't seen before and told it to cooperate with you if you go flathead fishing.










I am about ready to start respooling reels to prepare for the Fall fiesta of flathead


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

did you tell her to invite her big brothr?  
i'm also respooling in anticipation of a couple good post-spawn fights.bought the line a month ago and it's still laying here on my desk
it's been so long,i think i'll hit hoover one night this week,to get some "lightweight" sparring in with some channel cats,to get back in shape


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Robby, he promised me after I re-coup from my back surgery he'd let me sit on the bank with him. I'l start light and work my way up to those. Maybe later this fall Rick and I can come your way for some serious cat fishing if you could stand both of us that long. Of course we'd all 3 have to get doctors slips first


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

so you appear to have caught what is believed to be the same fish in the past? (not this one, but others). Can tell by the markings, size, etc.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

thats a nice fish you have there. What kind of setup would one use for flatties. I have a shakespear uglystick catfish with a big spinning real and 20lb trielene. I use it for carp and channels. Never caught a flattie, nor have much info on how to, look like badass fish thought.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> he promised me after I re-coup from my back surgery he'd let me sit on the bank with him


After I got sawed open the Doc said I couldn't drive a car. Me and Rick didn't figure he covered boats so we went fishing. I think I may have went out a little sooner than the sawbones would have liked.



> Maybe later this fall Rick and I can come your way for some serious cat fishing if you could stand both of us that long.


Should be Ok if you don't sit out in frost in shorts. Seevers kinda freaked Jigger and Shortdrift out one Fall when they were plenty cold.  




> I have a shakespear uglystick catfish with a big spinning real and 20lb trielene.


To get big flathead with that setup you will need lots of line capacity and plenty of patience. I urge people who are learning to catch flathead to go pretty heavy until they understand the strength these fish possess.

You can never tell what size flathead you might hang into.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Should be Ok if you don't sit out in frost in shorts. Seevers kinda freaked Jigger and Shortdrift out one Fall when they were plenty cold.


 no need for long pants and sweatshirts till at least january  







> I have a shakespear uglystick catfish with a big spinning real and 20lb trielene


 as katfish statedit would be best to gear up with heavy tackle at first,to better yor odds of landing big fish.not that they can't be handled on lighter gear,but even for veterans,heavy tackle is best for angler and fish alike.
that said,my biggest came on a ugly stick spinning rod/shakespeare reel w/20 pound line


----------



## fatguyinalittlecoat (Feb 20, 2006)

But.............. Can i at least get the longitude and latitude of that honeyhole  nice fish !%


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Rick got the GPS coordinates of this fish.






Unfortunately he is a little drifty and repeats Mary had a little lamb when you ask him


----------

